# ثقه اكثر الكتب شرح لكل اوامر Autocad 3D من A الى Z



## okab73 (25 يوليو 2010)

كتاب pdf لكن رائع في الشرح 
من workspaces حتى كل شيء عن ال render 
واوامر modeling وطبعا لاوتوكاد 2009 

رابط التحميل :

http://www.2shared.com/document/u11cmfct/3D_AutoCAD_2009.html

ولا تنسونا 
بالدعاء :8: والتقييم :20:


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## okab73 (26 يوليو 2010)

الكتاب فيه تطبيقات وشرح لاوامر 3d


----------



## okab73 (26 يوليو 2010)

لتنزيل الكتاب انظر الصوره المرفقه


----------



## boushy (26 يوليو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ahmed elsharkawy (27 يوليو 2010)

شكر وجزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## عايد البدري (27 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## okab73 (27 يوليو 2010)

العفو


----------



## mdsayed (27 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالرحمن الجابر (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم كنت حابب آخد فكرة عن ال 3d وان شاء الله يساعدني هالكتاب ..جاري التحميل.


----------



## عبدالرحمن الجابر (27 يوليو 2010)

- بس لو سمحت ممكن رفع الملف على 4shared.com
لأن هذا الموقع محجوب في سوريا ..


----------



## myada1 (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (28 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بك 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## okab73 (28 يوليو 2010)

عبدالرحمن الجابر قال:


> - بس لو سمحت ممكن رفع الملف على 4shared.com
> لأن هذا الموقع محجوب في سوريا ..


 
انشاء الله


----------



## okab73 (29 يوليو 2010)

عبدالرحمن الجابر قال:


> - بس لو سمحت ممكن رفع الملف على 4shared.com
> لأن هذا الموقع محجوب في سوريا ..


 
هذا الرابط عندك واسف عالتأخير : - 
http://www.4shared.com/account/document/saZjDSuc/3D_AutoCAD_2009.html


----------



## okab73 (2 أغسطس 2010)

رأيكم وتقييمكم لو سمحتم:84::84:


----------



## محمد دهشورى (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (2 أغسطس 2010)

يمكن عم اغلط بالتحميل ..بس عملت اللي بالصورة عدة مرات وضغطت على pc
وكمان عملت ضغطت على click here
ولم استطع التحميل


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## okab73 (3 أغسطس 2010)

م.محمدالمحمود قال:


> يمكن عم اغلط بالتحميل ..بس عملت اللي بالصورة عدة مرات وضغطت على pc
> وكمان عملت ضغطت على click here
> ولم استطع التحميل


 
هذا الرابط الثاني عندك حمل يمكن اسهل : - 
http://www.4shared.com/account/docum...oCAD_2009.html


----------



## محمد نعيم1 (3 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر ممنون منك


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (4 أغسطس 2010)

okab73 قال:


> هذا الرابط الثاني عندك حمل يمكن اسهل : -





okab73 قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/account/docum...ocad_2009.html


 

أي هيك هه .. من الأول 
شكرا كتير أخي الكريم​


----------



## شثشث (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله لك وزادك علما نافعا


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك.........موفق..


----------



## okab73 (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورييييييييين على الرد :75:
بس يمكن نسيتونا بالتقييم  :73:


----------



## myada1 (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Urban planning (11 أغسطس 2010)

سلمت يداك


----------



## ابو تامر عساف (11 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مثنى حلاق (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## okab73 (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورين على الردود الطيبه


----------



## waelwa (12 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## كيتوفان (12 أغسطس 2010)

*رمضان كريم*

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ورمضان كريم:2::68::2::68::2::68::2:
:68::2::68::2::68::2::68::2:


----------



## محمود طه (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك . الكتاب رائع


----------



## okab73 (14 أغسطس 2010)

العفو


----------



## okab73 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكوريين على التقييم *​


----------



## A2ZSaber (16 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## civil devel (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## body55 (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل..................................


----------



## yugyi (16 أغسطس 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## momier (17 أغسطس 2010)

يا رب تكون من اول الناس اللي يدخلوا الجنة


----------



## okab73 (19 أغسطس 2010)

وجميع المسلمين ( آمييييييييييين )


----------



## okab73 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

رمضان كريم 
والعيد على الابواب:67: 
وما في تقييم :28::28:
ولا حتى كل عام وانتم بخير:80::80:


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## امواج القدر (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييير .........
وننتظر المزيد....................


----------



## امواج القدر (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييييير.........


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## 22مجدي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## okab73 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووورررررررييييننننننننننننننن
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## sweet evil (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Thank you ya BASHA*


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2010)

لم نفهم امقصود


----------



## okab73 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ابوخليل-ابراهيم قال:


> لم نفهم امقصود


 من اي شي مو فاهم :61::61:


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً*

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mecano_999 (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخي العزيز اين كنت وهذا الكتاب جداااااااااا محتاجله ربي يوفقك ويهديك وينور دربك ان شاء الله


----------



## sweet evil (27 يناير 2011)

*ان هذا الموقع من أفضل المواقع الهندسية من جميع مجالات الهندسة 
جزاكم الله خيرا
ووفقكم ........... وشكرا علي الكتب والبرامج*


----------



## goor20 (8 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## ST.ENG (9 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## asdnet36 (9 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## amrcivil (9 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## احمد مراوة (10 فبراير 2011)

الفكرو جميلة والكتاب حلو جزاءك اللة خير


----------



## عزت محروس (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عاشق الانبار (10 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا والله يبارك فيك اللهم امين


----------



## هانى حميده (10 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## emohammid (10 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله بكم .


----------



## محمد قيس محمد (3 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً على المجهود وإنشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## E_alsabri (5 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## Hind Aldoory (5 يناير 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## mokh (13 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tebo22 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

